# Charles University: Difference between 1st and 2nd Faculty?



## pkriz840 (Feb 23, 2010)

hey everyone, I emailed someone from Charles to find out this answer but I didnt get what I was looking for. This was the answer I recieved: 
"I would like to inform you that Charles University contains 17 Faculties (including 5 Medical). All the Faculties provide their study independently from each other. Anyway I think that the biggest difference between our and 1st Medical Faculty is that our Faculty is much more smaller (familiar) and with less number of students."

This was the exact answer I got and it doesnt make sense to me. Anyway, I am applying from the U.S. and I plan on coming back afterwards to take USMLE. Should I be applying to first or second faculty of medicine (I know deadline has just passed, but I still need to know). Are both faculties good for the position I am in? Im confused about all these "faculties." I appreciate any info at all.


----------



## pkriz840 (Feb 23, 2010)

nevermind, i found what i was looking for in previous threads/posts.......dont know how to delete this thread or if thats possible so just ignore it


----------

